# The Search For The Perfect Tone



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This news release was sent in to the main site.




> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> No Island Media presents James Brown,Kelly Butler,Ben Fargen,Ren Ferguson,McGregor Gaines,Robert Godin,Matt McPherson,Ralph Novak,Hartley Peavey,Paul Reed Smith,Stuart Spector,Bob Taylor,and Trev Wilkinson in landmark series "The Search for the Perfect Guitar Tone"
> 
> "With the participation of these visionaries, The Search for the Perfect Guitar Tone series, produced by a small independent production company, has blossomed into a truly historic media event," says Dina Walker, Executive Producer of No Island Media. "This is the first time the visionaries, entrepreneurs and engineers who propel the multi-billion dollar guitar industry are joining together to share their stories in a single series, and we are very honoured to be able to present a platform for them to do so."
> ...


----------

